# Old farts v whippersnappers.........balance payments required please.



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2012)

*Unfortunately I have to start pulling in the balance payments for the above match. I must have the payments by the end of March to send to Woodhall Spa, so you have at least seven weeks to sort!

The balance for each player is Â£100.00* *unless you asked for sole occupancy of a double room where the balance will be Â£115.00.

I can't remember exactly who asked for these, so I am going to have to allocate them on a "first paid, first secured" basis. From recollection, there are 6 available.

There are two methods of making payment.....

1) Please send a cheque for the relevant amount to the following address...
Mr R Smith
72, Dorset Road,
Bexhill on Sea,
East Sussex,
TN40 1SQ
Please could you make the cheque payable to Mr R Smith, and for ease of recognition write your site "nickname" on the back of the cheque.

2) Bank transfer.
The details you need to make the transfer are.....
Bank FIRST DIRECT
Account Name MR R SMITH
Account Number 90727970
Sort Code 40-47-77
If you are paying by bank transfer, please indicate "Woodhall Spa" somewhere within the payment details and once again, your site "nickname".

The final attendees list is set out below and as usual, I will regularly update with payments received as and when I get them.

On a personal note.....I love organising these events, but the biggest pain is chasing up payments. Please, please, (please!), make my job a little easier by sorting as soon as possible.
Ta 
Rob

**1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)
4  FUNDY
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79*

*As mentioned on another thread, if anyone pulls out now they will lose their deposit unless THEY find a replacement player.
If you have any questions at all, please PM me rather than clutter this thread.
Thanks
*


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 12, 2012)

Â£115 for a single room in your account 2 minutes ago you old duffer! Can't wait to kick yooor arse!!:cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Â£115 for a single room in your account 2 minutes ago you old duffer! Can't wait to kick yooor arse!!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

The loonies are up and about early.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 12, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Â£115 for a single room in your account 2 minutes ago you old duffer! Can't wait to kick yooor arse!!:cheers:
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			The loonies are up and about early.
		
Click to expand...

And I thought they were all locked up


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2012)

Just to confirm that there are 7 double rooms available for single occupancy in total, 2 have gone already to PN-Wokingham and Leftie so just 5 left.


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2012)

I will take a double room and put a cheque for Â£115.00 in the post tomorrow Rob.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine will have to be just before the end of March (around the 20th), will take whatever accomodation is left


----------



## RichardC (Feb 12, 2012)

I will send the money on the 24th as thats when the wife gets paid 

I will share with Charlie, as I will get all the inside info on the Old Farts


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2012)

In case some don't make it to that date..:angry:      Do you have a reserve list for the old farts? If so count me in it please.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2012)

Bank tfr sent for Â£115 Rob, many thanks


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll transfer the money over on Friday after I get paid. Im a bit skint this month as I've just had to pay my course fees and I'd conveniently forgotten to save for them...Can you keep us updated on how many single occupancy rooms are left until then. It would be most helpful....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Can you keep us updated on how many single occupancy rooms are left until then. It would be most helpful....
		
Click to expand...

At the moment it would appear 4 have gone to Leftie, PN-Wokingham, Richart & Fundy.
3 left.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2012)

2blue said:



			In case some don't make it to that date..:angry:      Do you have a reserve list for the old farts? If so count me in it please.
		
Click to expand...

I will certainly add you to the reserve list. Gary (Region3) PM'd me this morning with the same request so I think there are now four on the reserve list.....MadAdey, Snelly, Region3 and yourself.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I will certainly add you to the reserve list. Gary (Region3) PM'd me this morning with the same request so I think there are now four on the reserve list.....MadAdey, Snelly, Region3 and yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Smiffy


----------



## gjbike (Feb 13, 2012)

Will have a double room and the cheque will be posted out today Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2012)

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART
11 GJBIKE
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79

RESERVES

1. MADADEY
2. SNELLY
3. REGION3
4. 2BLUE
*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2012)

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79

RESERVES

1. MADADEY
2. SNELLY
3. REGION3
4. 2BLUE

ONLY 2 DOUBLE ROOMS LEFT NOW!!
*


----------



## PieMan (Feb 14, 2012)

Posted cheque to you this morning Rob. Assume that you're also arranging 'team rooms' at the hotel and the club? Will be poor organisation if you don't to be honest......................!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 14, 2012)

at least the old farts can goon the pull in the village, as long as people have taken their pills and put their teeth back in!:lol: We can stick to the hotel bar


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			at least the old farts can goon the pull in the village, as long as people have taken their pills and put their teeth back in!:lol: We can stick to the hotel bar
		
Click to expand...

If a couple of old farts don't make it over this cold spell, you could be changing teams Paul. Whoever heard of a whippersnapper in their 40's ? :ears:


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 14, 2012)

richart said:



			If a couple of old farts don't make it over this cold spell, you could be changing teams Paul. Whoever heard of a whippersnapper in their 40's ? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Rich - that is testament to the "experience" of the field.Will need more than a couple to hang up their clubs as I am still in my yoof! :whoo:I got told I look 32 the other day!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 14, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			at least the old farts can goon the pull in the village, as long as people have taken their pills and put their teeth back in!:lol: We can stick to the hotel bar
		
Click to expand...

Whippersnappers are also invited for birthday drinks at my parents hotel on Sat night for a change of scenery. Would invite the farts but they'll probably be too busy sleeping or rubbing cod liver oil into their joints so they don't seize up on Sunday.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Whippersnappers are also invited for birthday drinks at my parents hotel on Sat night for a change of scenery. Would invite the farts but they'll probably be too busy sleeping or rubbing cod liver oil into their joints so they don't seize up on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt you will be in party mood, after the mauling you will have taken on the course.:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry, made a cock-up......

Just to confirm the rooming arrangements.....
I have 8 doubles in all, available for single occupancy for a balance of Â£115.00 (only two left)
I have 6 single rooms available at a balance of Â£115.00
I have 8 twin rooms available at a balance of Â£100.00

Sorry for the confusion.
Rob


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 15, 2012)

Rob i will take a double please,thx


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll take the last double then. The money is winging it's way to you electronically as we speak. Cheers mate.


----------



## Steve79 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll take a single please, will transfer the doe tonite.

ta


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 15, 2012)

Rob, will not be paying mine until the end of the month at least, just to let you know.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2012)

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    DOUBLE ROOM (NOT PAID YET)
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79   SINGLE ROOM (NOT PAID YET)

RESERVES

1. MADADEY
2. SNELLY
3. REGION3
4. 2BLUE*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Rob, will not be paying mine until the end of the month at least, just to let you know.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate. As long as I get it by end of month that will be fine. Apologies in advance if I forget and start pestering you in a couple of weeks time, I've got a memory like a sieve.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 16, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			OK mate. As long as I get it by end of month that will be fine. Apologies in advance if I forget and start pestering you in a couple of weeks time, I've got a memory like a sieve.
		
Click to expand...

No problem! I'm the same. I'll bank transfer it, so you will have it well before the end of march.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2012)

Come on lads. Still a lot more to be paid please......


----------



## Yerman (Feb 20, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Come on lads. Still a lot more to be paid please......
		
Click to expand...

Sorry ROB -Been abroad past 10days will get balance in post before the weekend.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Rob 
Bank transfer done this morning Â£115 pound at 9.11 am.


----------



## Steve79 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have just done a bank transfer, sorry for the delay.

steve


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2012)

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM

RESERVES

1. MADADEY
2. SNELLY
3. REGION3
4. 2BLUE

List now updated with latest payments.*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2012)

One more received today....

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN  PAID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM

RESERVES

1. MADADEY
2. SNELLY
3. REGION3
4. 2BLUE*


----------



## rickg (Feb 23, 2012)

Post dated bank transfer made tonight.....Â£100 will be in your account 17th March.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 23, 2012)

rickg said:



			Post dated bank transfer made tonight.....Â£100 will be in your account 17th March.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Rick, will keep an eye open for it and update the thread accordingly.
Rob


----------



## Achilles (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Rob - just a heads up that I will be transferring my balance over to you this evening. Sorry it's taken so long!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2012)

Achilles said:



			Hi Rob - just a heads up that I will be transferring my balance over to you this evening. Sorry it's taken so long!
		
Click to expand...

Received this morning mate!!

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM

RESERVES

1. REGION3
2. 2BLUE
3. MADADEY*


----------



## RichardC (Feb 24, 2012)

Rob,

Just sent through the balance for myself and Charlie.

Let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2012)

Just spotted this. Will get it to you asap


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Rob,

Just sent through the balance for myself and Charlie.

Let me know if there are any problems.
		
Click to expand...

Turned up OK Rich. Thanks for sorting....

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM

RESERVES

1. REGION3
2. 2BLUE
3. MADADEY*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2012)

One more payment arrived. Please could you sort if you haven't already made plans lads???
*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rob, 

Can you PM me your bank details again please, will sort today. x


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Rob, 

Can you PM me your bank details again please, will sort today. x
		
Click to expand...

Jon bank details are in Smiffys OP


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yea...I knew that. 



(thanks )


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Yea...I knew that. 



(thanks )
		
Click to expand...

I understand a Nigerian businessman is due to put quite a few million into Smiffys account shortly.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Should have my balance in your bank account now, Rob x


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Should have my balance in your bank account now, Rob x
		
Click to expand...

I have indeed!

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2012)

One more payment received overnight....

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2012)

Another cheque received today....

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 12, 2012)

Another cheque received yesterday....

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## JustOne (Mar 13, 2012)

*PAID* by bank transfer...................... who's sleeping with me?


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



*PAID* by bank transfer...................... who's sleeping with me? 

Click to expand...

Short straw loser.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 13, 2012)

Hopefully not you Rich... I was hoping for someone firmer....


... with smaller breasts! 


:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2012)

JustOne said:



*PAID* by bank transfer.
		
Click to expand...

Received overnight James. Thanks for sorting....

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 BLUEWOLF  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a quick note. I have Gary (Region3) on the reserve list. Is there anybody else who fancies this as there may (may) be a possibility of a couple of players having to pull out.
Rob


----------



## PieMan (Mar 14, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Hopefully not you Rich... I was hoping for someone firmer....... with smaller breasts! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Phew - that's me out of the running then as well!!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 14, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Phew - that's me out of the running then as well!!
		
Click to expand...

Probably for the best - I'm bringing LOTS OF PIES and don't want to wake up to find you've eaten them all out of my suitcase! :ears:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2012)

Unfortunately, Bluewolf can no longer join us. Shame.
Gary (Region3) has agreed to step into his shoes so the teams now look like this...


*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 16, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately, Bluewolf can no longer join us. Shame.
Gary (Region3) has agreed to step into his shoes so the teams now look like this...

Sorry to hear that Bluewolf and even more sorry for the old farts as you iz even more dead now that Gary is on board!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 16, 2012)

woohoo, we have a new secret weapon, sneaky long Region3


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			woohoo, we have a new secret weapon, sneaky long Region3 

Click to expand...

Your other 15 don't look up to much though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 16, 2012)

haha, we shall see


----------



## Region3 (Mar 17, 2012)

Really looking forward to it. I played it last year and was hoping to be blown away by the Hotchkin as I'd read so many glowing reviews of it, but I left feeling it wasn't as good as I'd expected it to be.
Maybe without the high expectations this year I will rate it as high as others do.

Hopefully this time round I'll hit at least one of my 1st tee shots more than 100yds. 

Is the format for this settled yet? I also remember something about bringing the right coloured shirts, is that right?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2012)

PNWokingham said:





Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately, Bluewolf can no longer join us. Shame.
Gary (Region3) has agreed to step into his shoes so the teams now look like this...

Sorry to hear that Bluewolf and even more sorry for the old farts as you iz even more dead now that Gary is on board!!
		
Click to expand...

Gutted that I can no longer make it. I even bought 2 new T Shirts for the occasion. I think you'll all agree that my replacement is an improvement though. Hopefully, I'll still see most of you in a few weeks at Woburn, where my ability to chip from behind trees will be heavily tested.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Is the format for this settled yet? I also remember something about bringing the right coloured shirts, is that right?
		
Click to expand...

*
Hi Gary
 just to confirm....
Unlike last year when we played individual Stableford, this year it is a team event. The format will be matchplay. We have 16 a side so will be playing 8x4BB matches on the Saturday afternoon, on the Sunday morning we will be playing 16 singles matches. We will still be going out as fourballs on the Sunday morning, there will just be two singles matches going on within each group (if that makes sense) as we did at Forest Pines a couple of years ago. It seemed to work ok. I would have loved to have booked 16 individual tee times for Sunday morning but unfortunately, this option was not available.
The "shirts" thing was mentioned because it was hoped that if everybody bought say one red and one blue shirt with them each team could wear one or the other during a particular round to add a little "team spirit" to the proceedings. Most people somewhere in their shirt collection will have a blue and a red one as they seem to be the most popular colours on golf courses!
Paul (PN-Wokingham) is your team captain and I am playing with him on Wednesday of next week where we will discuss some of the finer details of the meet.
Just prior to the week-end, he and I will draw up our own order of play, (sandwich list if you like!), but won't reveal these until we get to Woodhall on the Saturday, so nobody (not even us) will know who is playing who until about half an hour before the off. The only "fix" in the draw will be that the two captains will play against each other on Sunday morning, but we still haven't decided whether we will go off first or last!
Hopefully, everybody going will take on board the shirts idea and make the effort to bring the right ones along. I know that I certainly have blue and red shirts in my collection, and will be bringing a couple of spares with me in case somebody forgets, or simply doesn't have the required colours.
The other alternative would have been to buy a job lot of cheap red and blue shirts and ask everybody to contribute, but this would have added more cost to the week-end which not everybody would have agreed to. Hope that makes sense?
Hopefully, your Captain will contact you during the couple of weeks leading up to the event to give you more information.*


----------



## Leftie (Mar 18, 2012)

Will cerise and lilac do instead of red and blue?

Not for me I hasten to add, but just thinking of Murph and his predilection for pastel shades :mmm:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 18, 2012)

I wasn't sure if you were doing matchplay or team stableford. I think the matchplay worked well at FP so it should be good.

It would be nice if the old 'uns could keep it close until the Sunday though to make it interesting.  :ears:

I have 1 shirt that is predominantly blue, and the same for red so that's fine by me. I hope the weather's nice enough to be able to see them!

_Sad as I am, I've just been and had a look at my golf shirts and worrying the most common colour is grey, closely followed by white._

Leftie... good to hear from you again


----------



## JustOne (Mar 18, 2012)

Old 'uns should have to play in LIME GREEN... just so they have something they own that isn't beige!


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Old 'uns should have to play in LIME GREEN... just so they have something they own that isn't beige!
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with beige, may I ask?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm thinking the old uns should play in something machine washable, so the dribble marks wash out. And dark trousers, for obvious reasons (so the dribble marks wash out?).


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol.

Just got back from a weekend visiting the 'Rents and drove by the course (on the way to the driving range) this morning...looks in immaculate condition, even for mid-march...we should be in for a treat!


----------



## Yerman (Mar 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I'm thinking the old uns should play in something machine washable, so the dribble marks wash out. And dark trousers, for obvious reasons (so the dribble marks wash out?).
		
Click to expand...

Lime green or beige crimplene never goes out of fashion, but I've got red and blue shirts now!  :ears:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2012)

Crimplene is just so......


Actually, I can't comment as I have some trews that are soooooo similar to the fabled crimplene.


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Crimplene is just so......
		
Click to expand...

You were going to say "sexy" weren't you???


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2012)

Hot news, whippersnappers Captain pulled a fetlock today, and is not a certain runner for Woodhall. They way he hobbled around the course, when not in his buggy, made him look more like an old fart. Get well soon Paul.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 23, 2012)

What the hell's fetlock? Sounds painful! Heal quick El Capitano!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2012)

richart said:



			Hot news, whippersnappers Captain pulled a fetlock today
		
Click to expand...

That can only have happened during one of his practice swings


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2012)

I am limping better this morning!!

Fear not fellow youngsters D), after letting Smiffy have a in last week, I will cruelly crush his spirit at Woodhall!  
Will be leaving the course to others this weekend - shame as it is 20 degrees and bright sun!! Arrrgghhhh


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			I will cruelly crush his spirit at Woodhall!
		
Click to expand...

Bollocks


----------



## chrisd (Mar 24, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			I will cruelly crush his spirit at Woodhall! 

Click to expand...


I reckon that my partner Smiffy left you so cruelly mentally scarred on Wednesday that I will be putting my money on an easy win for the old boy. You have to remember that he played the last 5 holes like a true golfing God after overcoming being lumberered with me.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 24, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I reckon that my partner Smiffy left you so cruelly mentally scarred on Wednesday that I will be putting my money on an easy win for the old boy. You have to remember that *he played the last 5 holes like a true golfing God *after overcoming being lumberered with me.
		
Click to expand...

Chris - a stunning example of an Oxymoron!! - although I will concede that it was not too shabby from the old man! The mental damage is still there but I working on it!!:whoo:


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			That can only have happened during one of his practice swings


Click to expand...

No, he fell over on the course again !! Only golfer I know that comes off the course looking like he has just played rugby.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2012)

richart said:



			No, he fell over on the course again !! Only golfer I know that comes off the course looking like he has just played rugby.

Click to expand...

Billy Whiz


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2012)

Just checked my bank account and have received another payment...

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2012)

Received one further payment at Woburn. Still a few more required lads. I need the money from the following players as soon as possible please!!...........

*HOBBIT
EEJIT
G_MULLIGAN
G1BBO*

*




1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4  EEJIT
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2012)

Unfortunately Eejit has had to pull out at the last minute as the person that was standing in for him workwise has let him down. Luckily, Jeremy Cave (a friend of Richarts from Blackmoor) has agreed to stand in for him. Just hope nothing else goes tits up...

*1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4 JEREMY CAVE
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

Smiffy / Paul - what's happening on the 'team colours' front? Just concerned that, because we're getting into the Spring / Summer season, all the Old Farts will be wearing colours from the RickG collection and will therefore gain an unfair advantage by blinding us! :whoo:


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Smiffy / Paul - what's happening on the 'team colours' front? Just concerned that, because we're getting into the Spring / Summer season, all the Old Farts will be wearing colours from the RickG collection and will therefore gain an unfair advantage by blinding us! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

If we have to wear clothes from the Rickg collection, I am pulling out. I do have certain standards, and a reputation to uphold.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 2, 2012)

I think what we agreed that each team picks 2 colours - just for shirts. I will start off saying blue seems to be a definite for us. What about the other? I would vote for black, green or white. All youngsters, please vote for whatever you want and we will go with the majority. Failure to do so will result in captains choice and a 2-pint penalty after day 1!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Black is good for me as second colour. Means I'll have to spend less!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 2, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			I think what we agreed that each team picks 2 colours - just for shirts. I will start off saying blue seems to be a definite for us. What about the other? I would vote for black, green or white. All youngsters, please vote for whatever you want and we will go with the majority. Failure to do so will result in captains choice and a 2-pint penalty after day 1!!

Click to expand...

I'll vote white as it's the only colour I have from those mentioned!

2nd vote would be green as I'd never wear a black shirt again.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 2, 2012)

1. White
2. Green

Don't fancy black if it's hot like last year.


----------



## Crow (Apr 2, 2012)

If memory serves me correctly, red(ish) and blue(ish) were the colours for the Old Farts, I'm good with that as long as the "ish" part is accepted.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 2, 2012)

Is there a reserve list on this one?
Was supposed to be away that weekend but the work has canceled and Im free!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

White and green for me too.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Actually, green is good for me too.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 2, 2012)

Crow said:



			If memory serves me correctly, red(ish) and blue(ish) were the colours for the Old Farts, I'm good with that as long as the "ish" part is accepted.
		
Click to expand...

The old farts can choose their own - although a pastel shade of brown that can hide dribble stains sounds like a sensible option!!:lol::cheers:ne:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2012)

I am quite happy to stick with my original thoughts regarding Red and Blue as I have both colours and have a few "spares" if somebody on the team doesn't have either.
But it's a team game so open to suggestions.
As I said in my earlier post on the subject, it's not essential that we wear team colours but I just thought it would add a little fun to the week-end.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2012)

Received another payment today....thanks G1BBO!


*1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4 JEREMY CAVE
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 RICHART  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO   PAID SHARING TWIN
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2012)

no probs, kids are having beans on toast all month, have told them its a worthwhile sacrifice for dad to hack out of bunkers for 2 days


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2012)

Received two more payments today...

*1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT   PAID SINGLE ROOM
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4 JEREMY CAVE   PAID SHARING TWIN
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 RICHART  PAID SHARING TWIN
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO   PAID SHARING TWIN
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## rickg (Apr 4, 2012)

richart said:



			If we have to wear clothes from the Rickg collection, I am pulling out. I do have certain standards, and a reputation to uphold.

Click to expand...

When he said red couldn't he be more specific?

I mean he could mean any of the following, so I need to know which one to bring.......

Scarlet
Crimson
Maroon
Ruby
Coral 
Cerise
Rose
Burgundy
Rust 
Sangria
Magenta 
Cardinal
Carmine


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2012)

Received the last BT payment last night so everybody has paid (I am seeing Norman and Ewan at the week-end and will be collecting their cheque from them).
Thanks everybody....


*1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT   PAID SINGLE ROOM
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4 JEREMY CAVE   PAID SHARING TWIN
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT
9  RICKG   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 RICHART  PAID SHARING TWIN
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO   PAID SHARING TWIN
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2012)

Woohoo....:whoo:. I am in at last. Really looking to forward to putting some names to faces at my first meet and getting to say hi to you all in person for the first time. Regarding colour schemes......as long as one of the shirts will go with my pink trousers, white belt and white shoes I am cool with most colours...........


----------



## Region3 (Apr 5, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Woohoo....:whoo:. I am in at last. Really looking to forward to putting some names to faces at my first meet and getting to say hi to you all in person for the first time. Regarding colour schemes......as long as one of the shirts will go with my pink trousers, white belt and white shoes I am cool with most colours...........
		
Click to expand...

Who has had to drop out?

Are you an oldie or are you on the winning team?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Who has had to drop out?

Are you an oldie or are you on the winning team?
		
Click to expand...

Fundy has had to drop out. Yes I will be on the winning team also, am I a whippersnapper or an old fart...........I will give you a clue, I play with Taylormade not Ping.....:rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 5, 2012)

I will go for white and yellow


----------



## Region3 (Apr 5, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			I will go for white and yellow
		
Click to expand...

That would be perfect for me, but I think they've already decided on blue and something.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Region3 said:



			That would be perfect for me, but I think they've already decided on blue and something.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully one of them is white, as I've got a feeling I'm getting a white golf shirt for my birthday!!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 5, 2012)

White and Blue woudl be good. I am sure everyone would have a white and a blue shirt that they could wear


----------



## Yerman (Apr 5, 2012)

rickg said:



			When he said red couldn't he be more specific?

I mean he could mean any of the following, so I need to know which one to bring.......

Scarlet
Crimson
Maroon
Ruby
Coral 
Cerise
Rose
Burgundy
Rust 
Sangria
Magenta 
Cardinal
Carmine


Click to expand...


What, no Vermillion!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 5, 2012)

I dont own red or blue... so will wear lime green and shocking pink... just to stand out


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 6, 2012)

Fellow youngsters - it looks like we have a consensus as White for the second colour - so Blue and White it is!! Looking forward to it - although I am sure that Green will be a good substitute for Gibbo if you haveno Blue - we will all be colour blind on Sunday morning!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Fellow youngsters - it looks like we have a consensus as White for the second colour -
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the flag of surrender white??? I suggest you wear the white ones on Sunday morning if that is the case. With 24 points up for grabs over the week-end, you can all take them off and start waving them once we've got 12 1/2.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Isn't the flag of surrender white??? I suggest you wear the white ones on Sunday morning if that is the case. With 24 points up for grabs over the week-end, you can all take them off and start waving them once we've got 12 1/2.


Click to expand...

We will go for White on Saturday and Blue on Sunday - let's hope the old farts choose red on Sunday as they will be blushing with embarassment!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			We will go for White on Saturday and Blue on Sunday - let's hope the old farts choose red on Sunday as they will be blushing with embarassment!! 

Click to expand...

Stock up with plenty of balls for the Sunday round my chubby little friend. You are going to need them.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2012)

All monies in now lads.
Thanks for sorting

*1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT   PAID SINGLE ROOM
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4 JEREMY CAVE   PAID SHARING TWIN
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT  PAID SHARING TWIN
9  RICKG   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 RICHART  PAID SHARING TWIN
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO   PAID SHARING TWIN
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT   PAID SHARING TWIN
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			All monies in now lads.
Thanks for sorting

*1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT   PAID SINGLE ROOM
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4 JEREMY CAVE   PAID SHARING TWIN
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT  PAID SHARING TWIN
9  RICKG   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 RICHART  PAID SHARING TWIN
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO   PAID SHARING TWIN
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4  FUNDY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT   PAID SHARING TWIN
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*

Click to expand...




Pieman in the Whippersnappers?

Who's the old git who's raised the averages?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 10, 2012)

Is Fundy still in? I thought he'd pulled out?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 10, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Is Fundy still in? I thought he'd pulled out?
		
Click to expand...

Good point....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Is Fundy still in? I thought he'd pulled out?
		
Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			Good point....
		
Click to expand...

I'm a knob

*OLD FARTS

1  SMIFFY (Capt)  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  HOBBIT   PAID SINGLE ROOM
3  RAY TAYLOR   PAID SHARING TWIN
4 JEREMY CAVE   PAID SHARING TWIN
5  TXL   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  GREG LINDLEY  PAID SHARING TWIN
7  LEFTIE  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  NORMAN PORRITT  PAID SHARING TWIN
9  RICKG   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 RICHART  PAID SHARING TWIN
11 GJBIKE   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
12 SWEATYSOCK41  PAID SHARING TWIN
13 VIG   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 CHARLIE  PAID SHARING TWIN
15 YERMAN  PA**ID SINGLE ROOM
16 CROW  PAID SHARING TWIN

WHIPPERSNAPPERS

1 CALVIN LAWRENCE  PAID SHARING TWIN
2  GIBBO   PAID SHARING TWIN
3  PN WOKINGHAM (Capt)  PAID DOUBLE ROOM
4 MADADEY   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
5  ALAN BANNISTER   PAID SHARING TWIN
6  EWAN PORRITT   PAID SHARING TWIN
7  POKERJOKE    PAID DOUBLE ROOM
8  AZTECS27  PAID (GOLF ONLY)
9  G_MULLIGAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
10 PIEMAN   PAID SHARING TWIN
11 JUSTONE   PAID SHARING TWIN
12 MURPHTHEMOG   PAID SHARING TWIN
13 RICHARDC   PAID SHARING TWIN
14 REGION3   PAID DOUBLE ROOM
15 ACHILLES  PAID SHARING TWIN
16 STEVE79   PAID SINGLE ROOM*


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 11, 2012)

when are you sleeping now?
during working time?


----------

